# Rev. Ted Donnelly On Three Weaknesses Facing Worship



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2012)

This is from an overview of John Price's book "Old Light On New Worship" (which I highly recommend, the review and the book) from the Banner of Truth website.




> Ted Donnelly, the pastor of Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church, Newtownabbey, and Principal of the Reformed Theological College, Belfast writes the Foreword to the book. He points out three damaging weaknesses in modern evangelicalism.
> 
> 1] The first is a failure to apply the principle of _sola scriptura_, the conviction that the Bible is our supreme and sufficient guide and that, specifically, we are to worship God only in the way appointed in his Word. This perspective, once the common property of Reformed churches, is now so overlooked as to seem bizarre or fanatical to many, while others choose to exempt worship from its scope, as if God had little or nothing to say about that which most intimately concerns his glory.
> 
> ...


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 15, 2012)

I think #3 is too specific especially in our day and age. It's more than just music; it's tv, movies, games (of all sorts not just video games), Internet, types of friends, etc..


----------

